# Other Places Around The World > Italy Travel Forum >  >      Tickets to Milano mid-May
 > 
 >    Alfa Romeo MiTo booked
 > 
 >  
 > 
 > .. now just need to figure out where and what to do there from Wednesday to Monday.  Couple of outlets for sure.  Downtown Milan, Bol

## Petri

:thumb up:   Tickets to Milano mid-May

 :thumb up:   Alfa Romeo MiTo booked

 

.. now just need to figure out where and what to do there from Wednesday to Monday.  Couple of outlets for sure.  Downtown Milan, Bologna or Firenze no, Genova perhaps.

----------

